# LVM2 padł fizycznie jeden dysk, jak odczytac reszte ?

## MOL_PL

Witam,

Miałem LVM na 4 dyskach:

```

# Generated by LVM2 version 2.02.36 (2008-04-29): Mon Nov 24 09:58:47 2008

contents = "Text Format Volume Group"

version = 1

description = "Created *before* executing 'lvextend -L+172M /dev/calosc/home'"

creation_host = "sgu.pl"        # Linux sgu.pl 2.6.25-gentoo-r8-MOL-4 #3 Thu Oct 23 12:59:14 CEST 2008 i686

creation_time = 1227517127      # Mon Nov 24 09:58:47 2008

calosc {

        id = "yiogDp-Fs3t-tXT4-6s7T-3QYz-B7Vb-opFeSk"

        seqno = 16

        status = ["RESIZEABLE", "READ", "WRITE"]

        extent_size = 8192              # 4 Megabytes

        max_lv = 0

        max_pv = 0

        physical_volumes {

                pv0 {

                        id = "zT20kQ-aSDr-pjxH-elD9-0egK-jM1q-I7D2bN"

                        device = "/dev/sda1"    # Hint only

                        status = ["ALLOCATABLE"]

                        dev_size = 625137282    # 298,089 Gigabytes

                        pe_start = 384

                        pe_count = 76310        # 298,086 Gigabytes

                }

                pv1 {

                        id = "Ohmtgs-Mxxj-MSoH-GFwF-0KOb-6xd5-qfvpvC"

                        device = "/dev/hda3"    # Hint only

                        status = ["ALLOCATABLE"]

                        dev_size = 143621100    # 68,4839 Gigabytes

                        pe_start = 384

                        pe_count = 17531        # 68,4805 Gigabytes

                }

                pv2 {

                        id = "nWJOLx-ZJud-V5CB-u6Ax-hEuI-0MPu-OcIjNa"

                        device = "/dev/hdb1"    # Hint only

                        status = ["ALLOCATABLE"]

                        dev_size = 312576642    # 149,048 Gigabytes

                        pe_start = 384

                        pe_count = 38156        # 149,047 Gigabytes

                }

                pv3 {

                        id = "3BGor1-wxBU-Sw0b-tfnK-I73v-xt0P-fF2S2J"

                        device = "/dev/sdb1"    # Hint only

                        status = ["ALLOCATABLE"]

                        dev_size = 1250258562   # 596,17 Gigabytes

                        pe_start = 384

                        pe_count = 152619       # 596,168 Gigabytes

                }

        }

        logical_volumes {

                home {

                        id = "OtAwXF-6CKU-2urI-Jss3-gAcq-zNr2-cL7rW0"

                        status = ["READ", "WRITE", "VISIBLE"]

                        segment_count = 4

                        segment1 {

                                start_extent = 0

                                extent_count = 76310    # 298,086 Gigabytes

                                type = "striped"

                                stripe_count = 1        # linear

                                stripes = [

                                        "pv0", 0

                                ]

                        }

                        segment2 {

                                start_extent = 76310

                                extent_count = 17531    # 68,4805 Gigabytes

                                type = "striped"

                                stripe_count = 1        # linear

                                stripes = [

                                        "pv1", 0

                                ]

                        }

                        segment3 {

                                start_extent = 93841

                                extent_count = 38156    # 149,047 Gigabytes

                                type = "striped"

                                stripe_count = 1        # linear

                                stripes = [

                                        "pv2", 0

                                ]

                        }

                        segment4 {

                                start_extent = 131997

                                extent_count = 152576   # 596 Gigabytes

                                type = "striped"

                                stripe_count = 1        # linear

                                stripes = [

                                        "pv3", 0

                                ]

                        }

                }

        }

}

```

i padł pv0

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  pv0 {
> 
>                         id = "zT20kQ-aSDr-pjxH-elD9-0egK-jM1q-I7D2bN"
> ...

 

Nie wiem jak odczytac to co pozostało. Próbował kilku komand i sam nie wiem gdzie teraz jestem  :Sad:  zatem pokaże co mam teraz.

vgcfgbackup

```

# Generated by LVM2 version 2.02.36 (2008-04-29): Sun Feb 20 14:39:09 2011

contents = "Text Format Volume Group"

version = 1

description = "vgcfgbackup -f /etc/lvm/archive/calosc_00025.vg"

creation_host = "sgu.pl"        # Linux sgu.pl 2.6.25-gentoo-r8-MOL-4 #4 Wed Apr 8 21:00:14 CEST 2009 i686

creation_time = 1298209149      # Sun Feb 20 14:39:09 2011

calosc {

        id = "yiogDp-Fs3t-tXT4-6s7T-3QYz-B7Vb-opFeSk"

        seqno = 22

        status = ["RESIZEABLE", "READ", "WRITE"]

        extent_size = 8192              # 4 Megabytes

        max_lv = 0

        max_pv = 0

        physical_volumes {

                pv0 {

                        id = "Ohmtgs-Mxxj-MSoH-GFwF-0KOb-6xd5-qfvpvC"

                        device = "/dev/hda3"    # Hint only

                        status = ["ALLOCATABLE"]

                        dev_size = 143621100    # 68,4839 Gigabytes

                        pe_start = 384

                        pe_count = 17531        # 68,4805 Gigabytes

                }

                pv1 {

                        id = "nWJOLx-ZJud-V5CB-u6Ax-hEuI-0MPu-OcIjNa"

                        device = "/dev/hdb1"    # Hint only

                        status = ["ALLOCATABLE"]

                        dev_size = 312576642    # 149,048 Gigabytes

                        pe_start = 384

                        pe_count = 38156        # 149,047 Gigabytes

                }

                pv2 {

                        id = "3BGor1-wxBU-Sw0b-tfnK-I73v-xt0P-fF2S2J"

                        device = "/dev/sda1"    # Hint only

                        status = ["ALLOCATABLE"]

                        dev_size = 1250258562   # 596,17 Gigabytes

                        pe_start = 384

                        pe_count = 152619       # 596,168 Gigabytes

                }

        }

}

```

vgdisplay

```

 --- Volume group ---

  VG Name               calosc

  System ID

  Format                lvm2

  Metadata Areas        3

  Metadata Sequence No  22

  VG Access             read/write

  VG Status             resizable

  MAX LV                0

  Cur LV                0

  Open LV               0

  Max PV                0

  Cur PV                3

  Act PV                3

  VG Size               813,70 GB

  PE Size               4,00 MB

  Total PE              208306

  Alloc PE / Size       0 / 0

  Free  PE / Size       208306 / 813,70 GB

  VG UUID               yiogDp-Fs3t-tXT4-6s7T-3QYz-B7Vb-opFeSk

```

```
sgu ~ # lvdisplay -vv

      Setting global/locking_type to 1

      File-based locking selected.

      Setting global/locking_dir to /var/lock/lvm

    Finding all logical volumes

      /dev/sda1: lvm2 label detected

      /dev/hda3: lvm2 label detected

      /dev/hdb1: lvm2 label detected

      Locking /var/lock/lvm/V_calosc RB

      /dev/sda1: lvm2 label detected

      /dev/hda3: lvm2 label detected

      /dev/hdb1: lvm2 label detected

      Unlocking /var/lock/lvm/V_calosc

sgu ~ # lvs -P

  Partial mode. Incomplete volume groups will be activated read-only.

```

```

 pvdisplay -vv

      Setting global/locking_type to 1

      File-based locking selected.

      Setting global/locking_dir to /var/lock/lvm

    Scanning for physical volume names

      /dev/sda1: lvm2 label detected

      /dev/hda3: lvm2 label detected

      /dev/hdb1: lvm2 label detected

      Locking /var/lock/lvm/V_calosc RB

      /dev/sda1: lvm2 label detected

      /dev/hda3: lvm2 label detected

      /dev/hdb1: lvm2 label detected

  --- Physical volume ---

  PV Name               /dev/hda3

  VG Name               calosc

  PV Size               68,48 GB / not usable 3,49 MB

  Allocatable           yes

  PE Size (KByte)       4096

  Total PE              17531

  Free PE               17531

  Allocated PE          0

  PV UUID               Ohmtgs-Mxxj-MSoH-GFwF-0KOb-6xd5-qfvpvC

      Unlocking /var/lock/lvm/V_calosc

      Locking /var/lock/lvm/V_calosc RB

      /dev/sda1: lvm2 label detected

      /dev/hda3: lvm2 label detected

      /dev/hdb1: lvm2 label detected

  --- Physical volume ---

  PV Name               /dev/hdb1

  VG Name               calosc

  PV Size               149,05 GB / not usable 1,31 MB

  Allocatable           yes

  PE Size (KByte)       4096

  Total PE              38156

  Free PE               38156

  Allocated PE          0

  PV UUID               nWJOLx-ZJud-V5CB-u6Ax-hEuI-0MPu-OcIjNa

      Unlocking /var/lock/lvm/V_calosc

      Locking /var/lock/lvm/V_calosc RB

      /dev/sda1: lvm2 label detected

      /dev/hda3: lvm2 label detected

      /dev/hdb1: lvm2 label detected

  --- Physical volume ---

  PV Name               /dev/sda1

  VG Name               calosc

  PV Size               596,17 GB / not usable 1,81 MB

  Allocatable           yes

  PE Size (KByte)       4096

  Total PE              152619

  Free PE               152619

  Allocated PE          0

  PV UUID               3BGor1-wxBU-Sw0b-tfnK-I73v-xt0P-fF2S2J

      Unlocking /var/lock/lvm/V_calosc

```

```

 cat /etc/fstab

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

/dev/hda1               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/calosc/home        /home           ext3            noatime         0 2

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

CZY reszta danych jest do uratowania?

JAK odzyskac to co zostało ?

Proszę BŁAGAM o pomoc  :Sad: 

----------

## timor

Czytałem ostatnio że gparted doczekał się narzędzi do odzyskiwania danych - prawie na pewno wykorzystuje do tego jakieś narzędzia konsolowe, może warto sprawdzić jakie: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php

----------

